# 1982 GT BMX Santa Anna California



## jkent (Jun 10, 2014)

I picked up a 1982 GT BMX Santa Ana California Nora Cup.
I don't know that much about BMX bikes but this one was just too clean to pass up. 
I hope someone here can shed some light on it for me. 
It looks to me like it has a mix of parts on it. Dia Compe rear brakes, Sun Tour Stem, Sun Tour 4 piece Crank, Oakley F1 Grips, SkyWay Pedals, UNI Seat, Mongoose Seat clamp, Yellow Cometition III Tires, A.C.S.-Z  Yellow composite wheels, Suze Hubs, D.I.D Chain, 

Is this the way this bike came? What is Right / Wrong?
Any value as far as collectability? 
Very Very Clean.


----------



## jkent (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Oldnut (Jun 10, 2014)

That is a killer find haven't seen one in years nos?


----------



## looneymatthew (Jun 13, 2014)

*really nice Gt*



jkent said:


> View attachment 154939View attachment 154940View attachment 154941View attachment 154942View attachment 154943View attachment 154944View attachment 154945View attachment 154946View attachment 154947




That Gt has ALL the rite killer parts.
its built with all the primo parts.
they usually sold the frame set and you built it up to race.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Jun 18, 2014)

I think the bike is an 83 but the serial number will tell you the model and year for certain. When it comes to old school BMX custom built bikes like yours have just as much value and many times more value than a factory built bike. All the parts on your bike while not the top of the line of the time are still very nice, super clean and period correct for the frame set...probably built to race but kid got bored quick. Front tire and those pedals are sort after parts if you went that route but as a whole you should have no problem pulling $500 plus off of ebay or on the BMX Museum. Great find and a great example of the kind of bike a person of my age would have lusted for as a child.

-Brian


----------



## jkent (Jun 18, 2014)

Bike has been sold.
JKent


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 18, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> I think the bike is an 83 but the serial number will tell you the model and year for certain. When it comes to old school BMX custom built bikes like yours have just as much value and many times more value than a factory built bike. All the parts on your bike while not the top of the line of the time are still very nice, super clean and period correct for the frame set...probably built to race but kid got bored quick. Front tire and those pedals are sort after parts if you went that route but as a whole you should have no problem pulling $500 plus off of ebay or on the BMX Museum. Great find and a great example of the kind of bike a person of my age would have lusted for as a child.
> 
> -Brian




Did you race Bri?   I had a Gt Mach One I raced but I could never afford the pro series.  Looking at this bike definitely transports me to my unfulfilled desires as a kid,


----------



## mcraasch (Jan 21, 2015)

that was a hot bike.....im to late


----------



## SuperMonark (Feb 3, 2015)

Very cool bike.


----------



## jayrev67 (Feb 8, 2015)

Bri-In-RI said:


> I think the bike is an 83 but the serial number will tell you the model and year for certain. When it comes to old school BMX custom built bikes like yours have just as much value and many times more value than a factory built bike. All the parts on your bike while not the top of the line of the time are still very nice, super clean and period correct for the frame set...probably built to race but kid got bored quick. Front tire and those pedals are sort after parts if you went that route but as a whole you should have no problem pulling $500 plus off of ebay or on the BMX Museum. Great find and a great example of the kind of bike a person of my age would have lusted for as a child.
> 
> -Brian




I agree!


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 2, 2019)

Character for days


----------

